# Flow Talon vs 32 UL2 FT



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm in the hunt for new boots for this upcoming season and have narrowed the options down to a couple based on past experience and what I've found in reading the forums.

I currently wear 32 Lashed FT in 9.5 but they're not stiff enough for the freeriding/all-mtn riding I prefer. I do like the fit of 32 as the 9.5s packed out perfectly for me. I've never owned BOA boots so I'm a little skeptical after hearing about the BOA wiring snapping before on a friend's pair of boots.

Does anyone have experience with both of these and can comment on differences? Both are on the stiff end, which is what I'm looking for. I've read a few recent threads on the Talon and it sounds like everyone who has them has been very pleased. Maybe they're both very similar and it is simply a decision of whether I stay with the fast track lacing or switch to BOA?


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I have Flow Hylites, used for about 90 days so far and good for another 45 day season. Very comfy with excellent heel location, they are just starting to flex a bit but I do walk around in them a lot and use more forward lean than the boot naturally has, on the other hand I'm quite light for the size.

I think the boas are extremely reliable but you just hear about problems because they are a bit more difficult, and take longer, to fix than laces. I wouldn't use any other system now.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

Have you tried either of them on? The fit may be vastly different between the two.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah I really wanted the Talons but when I tried them the toebox was too tight from the top. They felt super stiff and looked really well made though. Ended up in Malamutes.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Talons and 32 are both for the thinner longer foot. No cankles.

I have used talons for a long time now and love them. I was going to get driver x this year but tried them on, no where close to as comfortable as the talons. I have tried the 32 focus boa and they were very comfortable, i may grab a pair this season but likely i will stick with the talons. I usually get 100 or so days out of them. I am a big guy though and destroy shoes quickly. The will pack out, make sure new that they are snug. I actually put 5mm wetsuit material between the liner and boot for filler on top of my foot and around the ankle once packed out and its amazing. I also swap in my custom insoles after 20 days.... 

keep extra boa cables around, i am really good at replacing them now. I use flow bindings as well and if you dont properly align them with the boots it rubs just right to snap the lower cable. If you dont have the rubbing issues they are very durable. 

My son has talons also and has about 150 days of riding on them....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> Talons and 32 are both for the thinner longer foot. No cankles.
> 
> I have used talons for a long time now and love them. I was going to get driver x this year but tried them on, no where close to as comfortable as the talons. I have tried the 32 focus boa and they were very comfortable, i may grab a pair this season but likely i will stick with the talons. I usually get 100 or so days out of them. I am a big guy though and destroy shoes quickly. The will pack out, make sure new that they are snug. I actually put 5mm wetsuit material between the liner and boot for filler on top of my foot and around the ankle once packed out and its amazing. I also swap in my custom insoles after 20 days....
> 
> ...


I bought hylites because of Argo.

If a big goon, (no offense, I mean that in the most sincere way lol)
Who lives on the side of the mtn, puts more than 100 days on a boot and they aren't dead.

I want to try those boots.

Probably the best boot I've ever had.

Mine are broken right now. BOOOOO


No fault of the boot though.
I was clearing 2 feet of snow to get my car out.
Ended up kicking the bumper & just caught the boa on the side of the boot.

Full force, right to the boa.
Busted the housing that holds it on, not the actual boa mechanism.

Don't think I can fix it. Haven't talked to FLOW so maybe there's something they can do?

Fuck what a piss off that was.


TT

I'm riding 32's stiff boot right now.
Not as nice as my FLOW booties.


Edit

No fault of the boot
But.......

You could kick that bumper with laced boots until your foot was hamburger, you'd still be able to ride those booties.

Luckily I was going home when mine died, woulda sucked ass breaking them mid day.

Cause fuck was it a good day hahaha.

Having said that..........
Not sure how you'd break em, from just riding them?

It's the extra curricula, that you gotta watch out for.

So yeah I like the FLOW boots better.
I just can't use em, cause they're broken.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Flow will send new cables. Once you learn to fix rhem its pretty quick and painless. 

I tried on 7 of the top players for high end voots and none of them have the feel of the talons. I had high hopes for burtons, ride and 32.... nope..... gonna get new talons again.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

As much as I dislike Flow bindings, their boots are legit. I rocked tried the Hylites on at the store randomly one day, and bought them on the spot, full retail + tax. They lasted me 2.5 seasons until they got really worn down. Nothing ever broke other than needing to replace the inner liner laces due to fraying. Decided to step up to the stiffer Talons which are just as comfortable, with the hope they last a little longer before packing out and softening up.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

laces r hard


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My wife got me new talons, they are stiffer this year. I dont know if I like the new side boa though, its hard to spin quickly. They are just as comfortable as always though


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

When I get new boots, Talons will be at the top of my list to try due to the factors listed above.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Argo,
Got the same gift. I love the feel and quality of these boots.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I tried every high end stiff boot this season, these are the only ones that are at least as stiff as prior years. They are a notch stiffer actually. All others went limp...


----------



## hankweed (Nov 16, 2015)

Yea i also heard of BOA snapping after landing from a kicker. I like laces because once you warm up the boot after a run or two they loosen up then you can tie them again so your foot better fits inside. rather than BOA your fighting against it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

hankweed said:


> Yea i also heard of BOA snapping after landing from a kicker. I like laces because once you warm up the boot after a run or two they loosen up then you can tie them again so your foot better fits inside. rather than BOA your fighting against it.


This is the most asinine thing I have seen with regard to boot lace vs boa, ever....


Every time I get a new pair of talons it takes me back to the feeling of having sex for the first time. Slip in, dont know what to expect at first and then its like you have found the place where you need to stick them in again and again for ever. My feet have found their home. Thats how great they are on my feet...


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

Argo, how do you think the Talons fit compared to the Hylites? I got a pair of Hylites last year and hat the exact same experience as you describe putting them on.
I had wanted Talons initially but couldn't find a pair in my size. I found a pair of this years this week, but when I put them on they feel way smaller. Both shorter in length and narrower overall. I'm trying to figure out if it's the different between this years and last years boots or the fact that Talons just fit different from Hylites. Thanks!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

kirbster said:


> Argo, how do you think the Talons fit compared to the Hylites? I got a pair of Hylites last year and hat the exact same experience as you describe putting them on.
> I had wanted Talons initially but couldn't find a pair in my size. I found a pair of this years this week, but when I put them on they feel way smaller. Both shorter in length and narrower overall. I'm trying to figure out if it's the different between this years and last years boots or the fact that Talons just fit different from Hylites. Thanks!


They have new liners but they will stretch out a half size. The talon and hylite have the new liners. I used to use hylites. Talons feel different and are quite a bit stiffer now than ever before.


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Argo. So other than the flex you thought the Talons and Hylites fit similarl? I agree the side boa on this years Talons are odd. Was there really that much of a problem with them gettting damaged? I've never had an issue with the side boa on the Hylites. It definitely makes it hard to tighten the lower boot down quickly.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

kirbster said:


> Thanks Argo. So other than the flex you thought the Talons and Hylites fit similarl? I agree the side boa on this years Talons are odd. Was there really that much of a problem with them gettting damaged? I've never had an issue with the side boa on the Hylites. It definitely makes it hard to tighten the lower boot down quickly.


Yeah, hylites are the same, but different. :grin:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Argo said:


> They have new liners but they will stretch out a half size. The talon and hylite have the new liners. I used to use hylites. Talons feel different and are quite a bit stiffer now than ever before.


Interesting to hear that. I have last year's Talon, and it feels quite stiff already. Granted that was coming from 2+ season old Hylites. I might pick up a pair of Hylites again, just to have a softer option for different decks.


----------

